# Rethinking Tactical Strength



## Coach Mik (Sep 23, 2015)

In my previous post, I talked a little bit about what a Tactical Strength and Conditioning Coach is.  I'd like to take this post in a different direction and consider rethinking tactical strength and conditioning.

The first question would be why?  Why would we re-think the direction we are headed with tactical strength and conditioning, well probably the best reason first.  Is what we are doing really making a difference?  I don't know and we have little data to tell us what professionals are doing within the tactical community on a large scale is making a difference.  This we do know, we have been successful in replicating the fabric of college strength programs into the military fabric.  Great.  Yet, we also know that the college athletic landscape, first, has seen increased injury rates among athletes consistently over the past years.  Also, what is the real health functioning of these athletes?  Considering that the average Division I college football player has had several orthopedic surgical procedures during his career and that there is almost no way of gauging and monitoring what collegiate athletes put into their bodies to enhance performance, is this really what we should be modeling for our special operators and military members at large?  I don't think so.

If we were to rethink the tactical fitness process, we would first want to reduce the politics of professional associations and athletic training businesses outside of the military dictating how to train warriors.  This has created a confused landscape.  I will also say that training for military warriors and athletes in general IS NOT THE SAME.  Regardless of who or what entity tells us this, I have trained both populations extensively and the training climate is not the same, neither should be the professional competency.

If were to think outside of the box, I would have an exercise physiologist with a tactical background AND a medical background oversee all of the training, period!  The number one issue facing tactical operators is not lack of power or explosiveness or lack of speed or lack of functional strength or movement, it is clearly health functioning.  Overwhelmingly, the military spends more of its budget on health and of particular dealing with injuries, more so than any other expenditure.  I have seen this first hand.  Therefore, again, if we were to rethink this whole thing, I would start with the primary focus being on refinement of baseline physical fitness and how this relates to creating a more hardy, durable warrior.  This should be done in a manner that emphasizes attributes as they relate to being on the job versus how they relate to functioning in the weight room or on the trainer's table.  This is a crucial point as we should consider the concept of "long-term warrior development."

Start thinking outside of the box.  How healthy are you?  No, really, how healthy are your joints, your mind and emotions?  Have you done well in maintaining your fitness fundamentals, your baseline physical fitness?  Do you have a plan to help fend-off injuries and/or one that allows you to train hard with the injuries that you may have already acquired?  Lastly, from a practical and clinical perspective how specifically will your training program affect how you function on the job?  If so, how do you know this other than what someone tells you?  If the answer is hazy, don't expect much return.


----------



## Etype (Sep 24, 2015)

So how is durability in the weight room different from on the job? I would argue they are very closely related.

I see a lot of folks who don't do below parallel squats who complain of back and knee problems. If they learned how to squat, they'd have better gluten and ham activation which would save their backs to a certain extent, I'm sure their flexibility would also improve notably.

I also encounter quite a few people who have shoulder issues. Watching in the gym usually shows either a short ROM bench, flared elbows,  or a bounce off the chest. Pause bench with tucked elbows really teaches delt and triceps activation, and does a lot for shoulder mobility (I think chest to bar strict pull ups are just as important).

I also think the fixation on conventional deadlifting teaches improper motor patterns for how you'd naturally lift something. If you have to pick up a bag of cement, a sandbag, whatever- I'd bet just about everyone's natural tendency would look a lot more like a sumo deadlift than conventional.

So, I think there are a lot of healthy motor patterns that start in the gym that carry over directly to the military life. A lot of people don't capitalize on them because they are doing "functional" exercises.


----------



## Coach Mik (Sep 24, 2015)

You ask a good question, one that I spend much time answering and have devoted much of my professional career trying to at least gain a better understanding of. 
_
What's the difference between the weight-room and the job (tactical sense)?  _Let me preface this by stating with a good deal of certainty that this is one of the cruxes of the problem at large, both in the tactical and competitive sports communities.  It sounds like you have a very good understanding of the weight-room and I respect that.  However, a lot of what goes on in the weight-room stays in the weight-room unfortunately due to how the brain and body function in both environments (gym/work).  We could relate this to motor learning and specificity, but to really how the brain processes information differently in both settings. 

Here's a few reasons that relate and may help explain.  One, the weight-room is a stable environment, the job environment is not.  There is little reaction and new learning in the weight room, for the most part, while tactical OTJ can be quite reactionary, unpredictable, and unstable.

Two, in the weight room the body functions primarily in stable, vertical movement patterns that often involve moving a load in space.  Here, the goal is to lift a load or attain a rep.  The job environment is quite different and involves moving and stabilizing your body in space, often in a variety of movement planes in regards to unpredictable times of exertion/rest, excitability/boredom, problem-solving, decision-making, dealing with stress, AND WORKING TOGETHER WITH A GROUP.

Three, for most of us, training in the gym usually involves doing things we are good at or physically hard-wired to be good at (Cross-fit is a good example) and training plays-up to "our" best case scenario over time.  The tactical job may often be quite the opposite and certainly has the potential to create "our" worst-case scenario.  That is the climate that those who operate in a tactical environment should be prepared for, 24/7, 365, and learn how to function and deal with.  In this regard, I could start to ask myself what can I do in the weight-room that at least has some small fibers of the worst case scenario on the job?  If so, would this involve some changes in the way that I perceive tactical physical training.  That's even a better line of questioning, when I begin to think about the relationship between training and doing battle, serving, protecting, accomplishing a mission.  I think it is here that we will find some better answers.  However, rarely have I been successful in changing anyone's mind in this regard and its kind of an experiential process to begin to ponder training differently.  It is not my intent to try and change anyone's perception on training, all I can do is relate my experience and try a paint a picture of a different kind of success from training than the norm.

I hope you find continued success with your physical training.  Stay strong, Stay healthy.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 24, 2015)

Is your name Will? You still did not answer what he asked. Basically the only thing I have derived from any of your posts since day one, no one should go to the gym but should do cross fit style exercise but not cross fit. We should run around with rucks all day caring our weapons to get fit. He is asking why one would not benefit the other and why would you eliminate weight lifting? Crawl, walk, run


----------



## Gunz (Sep 24, 2015)

Polar Bear said:


> Is your name Will?


 
I remember him. :wall:


----------



## Coach Mik (Sep 24, 2015)

No, my name is not, Will. 

"So how is durability in the weight room different from on the job? I would argue they are very closely related."

I could get into all of the science behind this debate, but I won't.  Here's the key take-home point.  Functioning in a stable environment where I have a lot of control (the weight-room) is no where near the same as operating in an unstable environment on the job, that's the main disconnect. 

Now, what I hear you asking, what the heck is the point of training then?  The purpose of tactical physical training is the prepare the body to get in the optimal physical condition, from head to toe, front and back, and left and right, to be able to help meet the demands of the job environment and to stay healthy over the long-haul.  Now, if doing barbell squats or deadlifts seems to help, then great, but I would not invest the bank in these exercises as simply there are a lot better resistance exercises choices and scripts to do a much better job.  I would recommend against training rucked-up for the most part as this stress is part of the job environment and a big part of training is to help meet these demands, but not to beat down the body especially by increasing time the spinal column is being compressed (same with barbell squats).  

Learn how to effectively build your body up, as the demands of the job certainly are going to do its part in breaking it down.  Remember, too, that Crossfit is a sport and is not necessarily a training method.  I wouldn't suggest training for a job by using a sport.  Clinical "functional" training probably belongs best as part of a regular pre-hab program and is a component of tactical fitness, but not the emphasis. 

How do I build my body up, rather than tear it down?  How can I start to think outside of the box in terms of how I train?  How can I start to make some fitness-demand comparisons as far as what is needed from my body to perform in the job setting?  This only starts by one realizing that change is needed, two, probably some anger and then denial, and then, three, starting to ask better questions and being receptive to response.  Certainly, not for everyone.  Stay strong, Stay healthy.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 24, 2015)

Coach Mik said:


> No, my name is not, Will.
> 
> _*"So how is durability in the weight room different from on the job? I would argue they are very closely related."*_
> 
> ...



So which is it. First statement says you support weight training, Second one says you are wasting your time. Third statement means to me, I should not fatigue my body to build it up....please explain how this happens. 

So I should not take Martial Arts (Sport) to practice, learn H2H but go get into fights to get better. 

There is no disconnect as you say, one supports the other. 

I am no fitness expert, but you have offered nothing at this point. Besides questioning the status quo. How about offering up a work out for a soldier that is at some god for shaken FOB. Because he is probably doing curls right now with a pipe and 5 gallon jerry cans taped to either end. As soon as you start offering solutions I will be receptive to your response.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 24, 2015)

You have not really passed out any advice at this point and before you do. I will need some documentation stating you do know, what you are talking about before I/We will let you de spence it.

PB


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Not to dog pile, but if you have a DD-214 showing you were on active duty, it would be beneficial for you. All you need to do, is to visit the "Vetting and Requests" tab. The directions are pretty simple, including the documentation upload button.


----------



## Etype (Sep 24, 2015)

Coach Mik said:


> It sounds like you have a very good understanding of the weight-room and I respect that.  However, a lot of what goes on in the weight-room stays in the weight-room unfortunately...


As a trainer, the weight room is the only place you are really qualified to talk to us about. I've spent more time in the middle east than most people spend earning bachelor's degrees.

Don't infer that there's some hidden training gem somewhere that is yet untapped. Between the alpine mountaineers, endurance athletes, track, etc.. there's nothing new under the sun.

You'd be hard pressed to find a pro athlete with a UBRR score on that would win at SWTG SLC.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 24, 2015)

How can a job which involves carrying weight during foot movements.... end up not have training involving doing that, given that it's a non-negotiable fact that you WILL HAVE TO DO THIS?


----------



## Hillclimb (Sep 24, 2015)

You have this magical ability to get me interested; then answer a question by proposing 2 more questions.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 24, 2015)

So far, no hard science or physiology, just a hell of a lot of self serving doubletalk to put a lot of words and posts up.

Now, actually say something without it just being your opinion, then asking yourself more questions about your opinion.

Say something meaningful and straight from the hip, and give us some backup, please.


----------



## surgicalcric (Sep 27, 2015)

I have no real idea what you said, in all that you posted here or in your other postings.

Many of us have been training our bodies for the rigors of combat for a decade and a half, striking a good balance between durability and readiness for the most part, having experimented with many of different approaches to training. Speaking for the lot of us, we are all open to better means of training our bodies, especially if it decreases pain and increases longevity; however, you have said nothing to inspire anything but questions about your credentials.

What I do know is that were it not for 29" quads I developed under heavy bars in the weight room, the IED I stepped on in 2012 would have dis-articulated my right leg at the hip thus taking my life. I cannot tell if the sore joints and bad back I now have are from squats and dead-lifts or from the 10lbs of HME I stepped on but am glad to be here to think about it.

Speak straight and you will get much further with us. You are beating around the bush, talking in circles...


----------

